# Purple/blue tinge to nipples?



## MrsPoodle

I've tried googling this and it doesn't come up with anything. 

Basically, my nips are going dark purple/blueish. They don't feel any different to normal, not weeping etc or anything. Hubs thinks it's just a normal pregnancy thing, but thought I'd best check on here. 

Anyone had any experience with this / advice? Thanks xx


----------



## mumoffive

Your nipples normally go dark in pregnancy. If you have sallow skin like me then your nipples will get darker than if you are fair. its completely normal. Mine are quite dark too and at an angle do have a purplish tinge to them. x


----------



## Sevenladybugs

It's normal even though it seems strange. Increased blood flow plus pigment changes :hug:


----------



## sammy1bby

this happens to mine when im cold lol


----------



## Tiffa130

Mine are blueish too.


----------



## spstarla78

sammy1bby said:


> this happens to mine when im cold lol

Me too! :blush:


----------



## diva4180

mine are kind of purplish too!


----------



## Gonnabeamomma

:haha: Just getting a mental image of all of us pausing, removing our hands from our keyboards to check our nipples and then resume typing again... anyone watching us will think we've gone off the deep end! :wacko: LOL!


----------



## Ember

LMAO! It wouldn't be so weird for me though because mine have been so painful for the past few weeks that I'm always touching/looking at them lol. 

Mine have been a brownish purplish color for a while now. They're also starting to get kind of crusty. And they're 100% painful all the time! When they get hard is the worst, and sometimes they do it for no reason, even when I'm roasty toasty warm!


----------



## MrsPoodle

Phew, glad it's normal, I thought I was turning into an alien or something!


----------



## spacegirl

I have this too! Purple/blue at tips. My nips are normally pink so maybe they are just getting darker as people have said


----------



## dottymouse

mine are purple all the time, but dont hurt that much.


----------

